# Buy 9.5hp Model No. 944.524691??



## ScubaPro16 (Oct 1, 2013)

CRAFTSMAN 9.5 HP 27" Model No. 944.524691
Would anyone have any positive or negative experience with this unit (6 years old)
Looking to possible pick one up used.

Thank you


----------



## elderone1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have had the 944.528220 for five years. I have had no mechanical issues with it, and it clears both snow and slush. However I fail to understand the logic of its controls, even though the design is the same on Husqvarna and others. My previous 1960's design snow blower had the drive clutch under the right handle, so you could engage or tease the unit into heavy piles by closing with fingers. These new ones require you to push down from the top, and with the wrong hand to boot. You can't tease it forward, and the torque jump lifts the chute off the ground before it moves ahead.

An awkward brute designed by people who have never cleared snow!


----------

